# Missing Alaska bad. Need help



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking for some short descriptions of hunts good or bad. Moose bear caribou. Maybe some general locations. Maybe a part of the hunt that you remember most. And pics. Its amazing how many Michigan people hunt up there. 

Last sept. Moose grizzly combo. Killed a 50 incher never saw a grizzly. My dad and I called in a 60+ had it a 7 yards before we saw it. Winded and took off. Snapped a 8 inch diameter spruce tree off about a foot off the ground in its retreat. Still can see that beast running through the brush. We were 180 miles by jet boat up 3 different rivers. All dyi. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

Dear Mr. OM I can' t help you with much if any info.--you probably don't know me ,but I offer a service to guys like you where I will drive your rig to Alaska---you save vacation time.
You buy the gas and some casher for return flight and some extra for my time.
Then if you score a few you can drive your truck back home.
Let me know what you think.

Just tossen this out.
lenray geeeezzzzzer from Michigannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Len we are going up 2013 sept. You should just go with us. Sister bought some property on backside of denali loaded with moose. Only a 3 hour boat run. Plan for it!! Anyway you were supposed to take your lovely bride up there this summer to visit. But I know times are tough money is tight. Just sell the jag and go!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

You and I have already talked so you know what I have done up there recently. We will be up there for a couple weeks come Aug.....Fishing but no hunting for me this time. Looks like I have a plane rented for one of the days for a little flight seeing so that should be fun. Ill be sure to send some pics your way upon return. Looking forward to a fishing trip sometime this year if we can make it happen as we talked. Here's a couple highlights from last years trip.....


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Very jealous dhosera

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I am missing Alaska real bad too. I plan on a trip next august. Probabaly just fishing although if the timing is right might take a caribou. Plan on taking a flight from fairbanks into anaktuvuk pass and then float down the johns to bettles and fly out to fairbanks.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

BrushBuster.....Have you ever done that float trip before? We are looking to plan something for either next year or 2014. I have heard about floating the John but I didnt hear good things, such as too many Bears, low moose density and no Caribou except for WAY up river and then low water makes for float draggin. I'd be interested in your opinion. We were looking at going on the Sheenjek but I have also heard negitive things about that one as well so Im kinda stuck at the moment.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

dhosera said:


> BrushBuster.....Have you ever done that float trip before? We are looking to plan something for either next year or 2014. I have heard about floating the John but I didnt hear good things, such as too many Bears, low moose density and no Caribou except for WAY up river and then low water makes for float draggin. I'd be interested in your opinion. We were looking at going on the Sheenjek but I have also heard negitive things about that one as well so Im kinda stuck at the moment.


 No. I have some freinds that have and your right, the upper section is where the bou are and its rough going until you hit the hunt fork rv. shallow swifts most of the way to there. i have wanted to do the sheenjek as well but I would probably put in at double mt. and take out somewhere before the jet boat traffic. For me the huting is just icing on the cake i just like the adventure of rugged areas like that. 
The kobuk would be a fun trip with plenty of bou. but a bush flight in and out would be required.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

You sound knowledgable about some of the rivers up there. I have done a TON of research and yet havent decided on a location yet. We should talk more about this subject. PM coming your way.....


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The noatak would be another great float. totaly remote lots of game and fish. but the logistics would probably break a rich man:lol:.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

dhosera said:


> You sound knowledgable about some of the rivers up there. I have done a TON of research and yet havent decided on a location yet. We should talk more about this subject. PM coming your way.....


 I have been going to AK since i was 17 im 52 now. I lived there for 10 years and still have a few connections.


----------

